# Magnum/us Saaz Lager



## bignath (20/1/11)

Hi brewers,

i am planning to do a simple single malt beer but would like to try a magnum and US Saaz combination. US-05 for the fake lager thing...
I would love to have the quantity i have of US Saaz, for some Czech ones but i don't. Only got the US version. 
I don't want anything over the top hop wise, but i would like some suggestions as to quantities, times, and whether people have found this combo good or not. 

I'm currently doing 20litres into fermenter, no chill.

Here's what i was roughly thinking:

4kg Pale Pils Malt 66 for 60
90min boil:
Magnum to 25-30 IBU's for 60minutes
US Saaz for flavour/aroma flameout - no chilling so i guess will still add a considerable IBU count unless i can quickly get it sub 80 deg.

any thoughts would be rad.

Cheers,
Nath


----------



## Fourstar (21/1/11)

Looks exactly like what i would do besides a 90 min boil (oh, and + or - a few 100g of carapils.)

As for hop amounts, well without knowing the AA its hard to give you a rough estimate but the aroma addition i'd shoot for 1-1.5g per L of final volume you have. Thats generally what i do with no chilling.

I say "go forth and brew big fella!" :icon_cheers:


----------



## bignath (21/1/11)

cheers fourstar, just the info i wanted mate.

Have you ever used US Saaz? If so, how does it compare to the Czech one? I have used the Czech and B Saaz before and love them but not used the american version....

thanks again,

Nath


----------



## Fourstar (21/1/11)

Big Nath said:


> cheers fourstar, just the info i wanted mate.
> Have you ever used US Saaz? If so, how does it compare to the Czech one? I have used the Czech and B Saaz before and love them but not used the american version....
> thanks again,
> Nath



Ive only used US Goldings which is pretty much like EKG. 

Ive heard the US Saaz is quite good and pretty interchangable with CZ Saaz, not to mention a better AA% from memory. Only one way to find out.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/1/11)

Fourstar said:


> Ive heard the US Saaz is quite good and pretty interchangable with CZ Saaz,


Thats a pretty ballzy call  .I haven't found any hop that is close to CZ Saaz in aroma and quality. Some other impersonators are good hops but they are not CZ Saaz.
GB


----------



## Fourstar (22/1/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Thats a pretty ballzy call  .I haven't found any hop that is close to CZ Saaz in aroma and quality. Some other impersonators are good hops but they are not CZ Saaz.
> GB



I cannot comment first hand but things ive read about it and its properties from experiences have been good. I think the only downside to the US option was it is harsher or more intense in flavour than the CZ Saaz but oiverall the flavour component was relativly the same. Possible due to the AA levels, less hop matter but more hop resins/oils? Interchangable is probabaly a too strong of a word. Lets put it as a replacment then if you dont have CZ Saaz shall we?

I can comment however that US goldings is quite similar to EKG. The bitters i have made with it have turned out fantastic. Really floral and clean smooth hop character.


----------



## bignath (22/1/11)

Fourstar said:


> I cannot comment first hand but things ive read about it and its properties from experiences have been good. I think the only downside to the US option was it is harsher or more intense in flavour than the CZ Saaz but oiverall the flavour component was relativly the same. Possible due to the AA levels, less hop matter but more hop resins/oils? Interchangable is probabaly a too strong of a word. Lets put it as a replacment then if you dont have CZ Saaz shall we?
> 
> I can comment however that US goldings is quite similar to EKG. The bitters i have made with it have turned out fantastic. Really floral and clean smooth hop character.




Thanks 4*,

have heard pretty much exactly the same thing. As long as i'm in the ball park on this one i will be happy. Have never used it before and was just trying to figure out if it will get me close to what i'm after whilst minimising the "experimentation factor". 

I'll adjust recipe for stronger AA on the US and get brewing!

Cheers,

Nath


----------

